# Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial (M) Cigar Review - Fantastic



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

An amazing cigar that will always have a place in my humidor

Read the full review here: Padron 1964 Anniversary Imperial (M) Cigar Review - Fantastic


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

What is the difference between the "1964" Anniversary and the "1926 Anniversary"?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

$15.00..................
Just kidding.
I really like the 64
The 26 is a little stronger and the spices hit a little firmer.
For the $$$$, the 64 is the way to go for me.
Always have a box in the cooler


----------

